
IEEE bans Huawei staff from peer review of research papers - molteanu
https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3012336/worlds-largest-technical-professional-society-bans-huawei-staff-peer
======
molteanu
My faith in the "free world" dwindles day by day. Seems like "academic
freedom", "free speech" and the like are only catchphrases for a higher
purpose.

The white man does indeed speak with forked tongue.[1]

[1][https://www.counterpunch.org/2015/07/07/beware-those-who-
spe...](https://www.counterpunch.org/2015/07/07/beware-those-who-speak-with-
forked-tongues/)

~~~
mmoez
It's "free" as long as it meets capitalistic and imperial goals.

~~~
molteanu
That's correct. Also my feeling at this point.

